# Corn x Milk



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Would a male corn snake mate with a female milk snake?
Was looking at some milk snakes earlier as i want something different, just wondered what the babies would come out like or do they have names?
Is it even possible?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, it's been done. One name that has stuck in my mind is puebla corn for a pueblo milk x corn cross. I don't remember what they look, probably because I wouldn't give two cents for any species or subspecies cross. And there is always the chance that the milk will try to eat the corn. Milks aren't as fond of eating snakes as eastern or California kings, but it happens every so often.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

I know the risks, i would use a female milk smaller than my male corn, and they would be supervised at all times when were are together obviously.
I kniw the babies are likely to be infertile, but i would have no intention of selling or breeding the babies, they would be bred for myself as new pets 
Unless they came out amazingly beautiful and people wanted to have one without me advertising for sale.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Better off breeding it with another corn snake.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Marwolaeth said:


> Better off breeding it with another corn snake.


Ill bear that in mind, but its for my benefit and if i want to give it a go, i will

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

You have your priorities ass backward. Consider the benefit to the animals and the hobby before yourself.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Marwolaeth said:


> You have your priorities ass backward. Consider the benefit to the animals and the hobby before yourself.


The animals will be in no way in amy danger. And its not like im going to force it on them. And i said i was THINKING about it. Not that i was defo doing it

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

Just buy one or import one. No point adding more hybrids to the equation to alter be sold on for a fiver.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Kaori said:


> Just buy one or import one. No point adding more hybrids to the equation to alter be sold on for a fiver.


I said quite clearly, that I HAVE NO INTENTION OF SELLING
They would be bred for pets for myself and my brother.

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

heathster said:


> I said quite clearly, that I HAVE NO INTENTION OF SELLING
> They would be bred for pets for myself and my brother.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


You are gonna keep 2-25 snakes? :whistling2:


----------



## morphtastic (Aug 18, 2012)

Its actually not as easy as just sticking a corn and a milk in together. They most likely wont mate. Most people who do cross these snakes do it by having a 'teaser' female of the same type to get the male interested then swapping females at the last minute.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

morphtastic said:


> Its actually not as easy as just sticking a corn and a milk in together. They most likely wont mate. Most people who do cross these snakes do it by having a 'teaser' female of the same type to get the male interested then swapping females at the last minute.


I read about this, i did wonder how it was done

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morphtastic (Aug 18, 2012)

I did some research as my daughter got an adult sinoloan milk snake for her bday, and i have one or two female corns ;-). The sinocorns i have seen are beautiful
I did try them together anyway but not a flicker of interest from him.


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

IceBloodExotics said:


> You are gonna keep 2-25 snakes? :whistling2:


This.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

heathster said:


> Would a male corn snake mate with a female milk snake?
> Was looking at some milk snakes earlier as i want something different, just wondered what the babies would come out like or do they have names?
> Is it even possible?


No offence but is there any specific reason why you want to breed 2 beautiful yet very different species of snake?

Both corn and milk snakes are really lovely snake species and I see no valid reason why it is even thought of to mix the genes of these 2 species, I'm not a big fan of hybrids and there are more than enough of them about.

If your just considering this as an experiment to see if they will breed then I would advise if you have breeding plans then by another corn & milk snake to put to the ones you have & think about the welfare of both animals and think to yourself is this something that is wise to do!!


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Because they are both so beautiful, i was just curious of what the offspring would look like

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

heathster said:


> Because they are both so beautiful, i was just curious of what the offspring would look like
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


Personally, breeding 2 different species just out of curiosity to see what like the offspring will look like, isn't really the right reasons to even think about breeding them - what will you do with up to 25 babies you don't like the look of?

That's just my opinion, I see no reason at all to dilute the genes of 2 such lovely snake species.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Personally, breeding 2 different species just out of curiosity to see what like the offspring will look like, isn't really the right reasons to even think about breeding them but that's just my opinion, I see no reason at all to dilute the genes of 2 such lovely snake species.


Ok, i accept your opinion.
I only said i was thinking about it.
Not that i am going to do it.
I never knew if it had been done, and are you honestly not even the slightest bit curious as to wether the offspring would be stunning or just look like big wormsm

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

heathster said:


> Ok, i accept your opinion.
> I only said i was thinking about it.
> Not that i am going to do it.
> I never knew if it had been done, and are you honestly not even the slightest bit curious as to wether the offspring would be stunning or just look like big wormsm
> ...


No I'm not at all interested in how they would look, as I said I'm not a fan of hybrids and I see no reason to mix genes of 2 different species just to see what their babies would look like.


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

*Use google?*

have a look here:-

Hybrid Herps reptile forums - Colubrids

also using google you can find a lot of info on corn/milk hybrids.:2thumb:


----------



## Slangenvrouwtje (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi there.

My twopence worth would be that it'd be far safer for the mother to be the larger breed. .
Think about the size difference between the two species and their comparitive eggs. 
Corns are larger and will lay larger eggs, milks are smaller but crossed with corns eggs may be larger...

Have a look at hybridherps.com for more info'.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Marwolaeth said:


> You have your priorities ass backward. Consider the benefit to the animals and the hobby before yourself.





Kaori said:


> Just buy one or import one. No point adding more hybrids to the equation to alter be sold on for a fiver.


To add to these points, there are far too many hybrids out there and they're often sold as pure snakes when they are not genetically pure animals & if I want to buy a corn or milk snake (for example) I want this specific species, not not a hybrid of the 2.

If breeding is something you want to do then fair enough but to do it just for the sake of curiosity, well as I said, what will you do with up to 25 baby snakes you don't like the look of?


----------

